# Andy Timmons clinic in edmonton



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Just wanted to let you guys know of this upcoming clinic. on Oct 15.
It's in mother's music edmonton.
http://www.mothersmusic.com/MM_Clinics_Events/Mothers_Clinics_Events.htm

This guy is an AMAZING guitar player!

tickets are just 5 bucks -- what a steal to see a musician of this caliber.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh man...is he coming to Calgary too?

I cant go up to Edmonton but man..if hes coming to Calgary im definately going...even if I have to skip school for it.

Andy timmons is like my favorite guitar player :'(


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

please come to Calgary Andy!!!!


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't think he's coming to Calgary.
http://www.andytimmons.com/news.php?id=0026

i already got my tickets and am driving up from calgary on monday


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

im starting a petition!!!


----------

